# 08 and newer Honda Rancher plow mount pics please



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking for some pictures of plow mounts on an 08 or newer Honda Rancher. I dont care which brand. Just want to see how others are mounted. Trying to finish the plans for my own plow. Thanks!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Bump. Anyone have pictures?


----------



## gemarsh (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't have photos for a rancher, but a foreman. Don't know if that would be close enough for you or not. Never seen the bottom side of a rancher.

Be Safe
Gayle


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

flat plate with holes in it to mount to frame and of course the slits for your plow


----------

